# Not really seeing a need for the "Mac Masters" section



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Just looking at the activity of the "Mac Masters" section, I'm not really seeing a need for it. There's very little participation in threads. Some are good topics that are just getting lost here that could just as easily be in the Anything Mac forum, and would probably be a lot more active there. Others here are only getting 1 or 2 replies. 

I think I am going to merge the threads here back into the Anything Mac section unless there is any huge objections, coupled with increased activity in this section.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Blame it to some degree on a lack of self-discipline by ehMacians.... the "Masters" forum became filled with stuff, as you note, decidedly "common" that could fit in other sections. It may still be useful, but would require a heavy-handed moderator to weed out the chaff.... in any event, I would not miss it


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

It was a good idea that didn't really work out and that's too bad considering how many here make a living with the Mac....or has that demographic changed.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

So, what's the thrust here? Quality or quantity?

I can name a dozen threads across the other sections that are nothing more than constant, incessant, pointless sniping. Sure, they drive up page count, ad viewings, etc., but nothing is said in pages of posts.  They are no longer intriguing even from a freak show point of view. Interestingly, they remain extant. "Oprah, you're so controversial..."

The nature of a pro thread is not to garner millions of hits but to respond to a specific problem with a specific answer. If that query can be satisfied with a single response, the thread has accomplished what it was set out to do.

I find it useful.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

FeXL said:


> So, what's the thrust here? Quality or quantity?
> 
> I can name a dozen threads across the other sections that are nothing more than constant, incessant, pointless sniping. Sure, they drive up page count, ad viewings, etc., but nothing is said in pages of posts. They are no longer intriguing even from a freak show point of view. Interestingly, they remain extant. "Oprah, you're so controversial..."
> 
> ...


+1

I'd miss it. It's nice to have a forum where people who actually understand a complex question can answer it, without it getting lost in the clutter of the general forums.

Quality over quantity.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Please keep it. Not all posts demand a reply to be useful to others.


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

I don't really see the point of the Masters forum. I am a professional and I use a Mac to make my living, but few of the threads there are particularly relevant to me. Is there a target group of "professionals" to whom it is directed? 

Some more active moderation of the general forum and the more technical troubleshooting forum could probably achieve the same result.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

John Clay said:


> +1
> 
> I'd miss it. It's nice to have a forum where people who actually understand a complex question can answer it, without it getting lost in the clutter of the general forums.
> 
> Quality over quantity.


+1 for me too, I find this area useful even if it doesn't have a ton of traffic. Lots of questions asked here are not well suited to the anything mac area -- in there you end up getting a lot of OT responses and thread derailments/arguments about semantics and little answers.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Don't care about hits and ad views, just don't want separate forums if they're barely being used. 

Like the idea of the forum, of having it a place for quality info on professional issues. Will keep the area here and will try to foster more participation so we get more quantity of quality.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Add another to the list of those who would miss the Masters section.... it isn't that heavily trafficked but then again neither have the classifieds been for a very long time... but both are still useful.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

The Mac Masters section is the first place I check before I hit New Posts...


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

When I do have specific issues that go beyond what a home user would come into, this is the place I post first. The mac master section is a different breed for help as it deals with things home users will not come across.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

cap10subtext said:


> Please keep it. Not all posts demand a reply to be useful to others.


Agreed. I've picked up a tip or six just reading the posts.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

FeXL said:


> So, what's the thrust here? Quality or quantity?
> 
> I can name a dozen threads across the other sections that are nothing more than constant, incessant, pointless sniping. Sure, they drive up page count, ad viewings, etc., but nothing is said in pages of posts. They are no longer intriguing even from a freak show point of view. Interestingly, they remain extant. "Oprah, you're so controversial..."
> 
> ...


I agree. I find it useful as well. It'll take time to let it take. Remember often people will read things and find it helpful and not reply to it.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

We've established that the section is staying.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

oh

carry on.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

ehMax said:


> Don't care about hits and ad views, just don't want separate forums if they're barely being used.
> 
> Like the idea of the forum, of having it a place for quality info on professional issues. Will keep the area here and will try to foster more participation so we get more quantity of quality.


You should start an iTunes app review forum,
Games, Utilities, Photo apps, What have you.

I'm sure that would spark a lot of interest.

My game forum, Isn't that big and I have been aiming more at iTunes app's lately,
But it does get a fair amount of hits for an off the beaten path forum.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

ehMax said:


> We've established that the section is staying.


Thank you, Mr. Mayor.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I usually think that fewer forums are better but in this case I find the MacMasters useful and check it regularly. More technical topics are not as active and in the Anything Mac get washed out far too quickly.



> Please keep it. Not all posts demand a reply to be useful to others.


+1


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

If only as a place for more serious discussions. Not that the other threads are not serious, but lets keep Masters free from flame or silly digression. BTW, I am all for that in Anything Else.... 

I see Masters as more for "Best Practices" rather than Technical fixes. Problem is Masters is a broad definition and it may just have not found its voice yet.

I am glad it is staying.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

There's about 10x more posts in this thread about closing the forum, than there has been in the actual forum the past two days. Just sayin....


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

There is a lull just now a new MacPros are pending. ....and besides....I'm back now


----------



## macpablodesigns (Jun 11, 2010)

I would truly miss this if it was gone, it's the first one that I check when I see whats going on at ehMac. And as for posting, I have just been swamped at work with other things to be able to post lately.


----------

